# Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help....



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

A truck hit me in the rear, the hatch, bumper and hitch are twisted, the lights are untouched, no fluids leaking, all electronics seams to be working, but car will not start. My dog was in the back, we are both shaken but OK. I am glad I was in the treg and not in a smaller car when this happened. I understand there is a disable function that probably activated, but does anyone know how I can start the vehicle.? The truck has been towed, the manual is inside.
Thanks


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*

I remember reading about a fuel reset button near the fuel filler in a former vehicle. I think the safety reasoning was that in the event of a rear end collision, you could have a fuel spill that would cause a fire hazard, so there is a fuel cut-off sitch that activates. Look for mention of this resetting the fuel cut-ff switch in the manual, and that may be it.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (archrenov8)*

I can only agree with above although I have looked through the manual for you and could not find anything ?
check something small like battery terminals that could have moved / sheared off with the accident.
Also the fuses.
Sorry to hear about the accident but great to hear about the safety aspects of your car. :chap:


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*

The Touareg has a switch that disables the fuel pump in case of an accident to prevent fires. I do not have a manual in front of me but I remember that if you get in an accident the doors unlock, much of the electrical gets switched off and the fuel pump shuts off. There is a reset switch somewhere. The passenger side kick plate by passengers feet come to mind but it is only a guess.


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (Jeff from Mass)*

Thank you guys, I will try to find it, but if anyone else knows where the switch might be, please advise. I remember reading about somthing in the rear compartment, in the trunk, next to the fuel tank....


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*

Good you and the dog are ok!
Let us know about the reset switch, sounds plausible to me although this is new to me!
I once hit a deer with my Audi V8 (long time ago!) and the car did not start the NEXT day, turned out to be a fuse. Maybe?


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

The reset switch is located under the drivers seat..... glad to hear you are ok


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (spdfrk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrk* »_The reset switch is located under the drivers seat..... glad to hear you are ok

Thanks for that ! You never know when you need it ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*

The emergency "battery off" switch is located near the battery under the driver seat. Not sure, but I think a reset will help; no need for a new part.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (Salvatore1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrk* »_The reset switch is located under the drivers seat..... glad to hear you are ok


_Quote, originally posted by *Salvatore1* »_The emergency "battery off" switch is located near the battery under the driver seat. Not sure, but I think a reset will help; no need for a new part.

OK, you guys are making this up, right?
There is no such switch in the Touareg.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
OK, you guys are making this up, right?
There is no such switch in the Touareg.










It is activated if the airbag system signals a crash.
It is not a switch that you can turn off. You can only
reset it.
Borrowed from VW manuals...
Onboard power supply
Battery master / isolation rely E74
Battery isolation
In a crash, the battery is isolated from the starter
lead via the battery master switch. This prevents
a short circuit in the starter lead which could lead
to a fire.
The isolation signal is received by the battery
master switch from the airbag control unit J234
via a separate signal wire.
Recognition of isolation
If the battery has been isolated, a white cover
will be seen in the sight-glass instead of a copper
winding. The relay should then be reset using the
reset switch, otherwise starting the engine will not
be possible.
If the onboard power supply has a twin battery
concept, the onboard power supply control unit
checks the position of the battery master switch.
If the master switch is on, starting the vehicle
using the starter battery will be prevented.
Before resetting, the starter lead must be checked 
for short circuits. For this reason, resetting
should only be carried out by a specialist workshop.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
It is activated if the airbag system signals a crash.
It is not a switch that you can turn off. You can only
reset it.
Borrowed from VW manuals...
Onboard power supply
Battery master / isolation rely E74
Battery isolation
In a crash, the battery is isolated from the starter
lead via the battery master switch. This prevents
a short circuit in the starter lead which could lead
to a fire.
The isolation signal is received by the battery
master switch from the airbag control unit J234
via a separate signal wire.
Recognition of isolation
If the battery has been isolated, a white cover
will be seen in the sight-glass instead of a copper
winding. The relay should then be reset using the
reset switch, otherwise starting the engine will not
be possible.
If the onboard power supply has a twin battery
concept, the onboard power supply control unit
checks the position of the battery master switch.
If the master switch is on, starting the vehicle
using the starter battery will be prevented.
Before resetting, the starter lead must be checked 
for short circuits. For this reason, resetting
should only be carried out by a specialist workshop.


My information from the Bentley Manual is as follows:
*To increase crash safety, battery under front left seat is equipped with a battery isolator. In an accident, airbag control module triggers a charge disconnecting voltage supply wire to starter. Battery isolation is performed pyrotechnically, with a very small explosive charge. To avoid accidentally triggering charge when working on battery or battery isolator, you must first disconnect battery Ground (GND) on negative (-) terminal of battery.*
To me, this is not a "switch" that can simply be turned back on.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (henna gaijin)*

VW documentation. Consistency in action.









Perhaps it has been changed. I don't know. 
I have seen it on my 2004. Very easy, just flip up the 
drivers seat like you you going to access the battery.
It is just as described, a window, an copper contact, and 
a push button to reset it if it has been activated. The 
copper winding would be consistent with battery isolation 
relay. 
If it is a pyrotechnic device, the reset button would be a 
useless device. Perhaps it uses a new multiple use pyrotechnic 
charge?









Perhaps you would look under your drivers seat and report back 
to us if you see push button reset switch near the battery. It will 
be under a plastic cover that sits just to the side of the battery. 
The cover is in between the battery and the open driver's side door.
What does your Bentley manual say about E74 isolation rely?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
What does your Bentley manual say about E74 isolation rely?


Well, now I really have egg on my face








Here's what the Bentley manual says about "E74:"
*Volkswagen > Touareg > 2004-2006
Electrical Equipment
27 - Main Battery Switch E74 General information
In the event of a collision, the battery is isolated from the starter circuit by the Main Battery Switch E74 . This prevents a short circuit in the starter wiring and subsequent damage to the electrical system. 
The main battery switch is used on both single and dual battery systems. The main battery switch is always found on the battery located under the drivers seat.
Note:
A main battery switch that has been deactivated (battery/starter circuit isolated) can be reset using the reset button on the switch.
CAUTION! 
In the event a main battery switch has been deactivated, the starter circuit must be tested for a short circuit prior to resetting *
Sounds like I owe an apology.
Sorry, guys. Sure wish the docs were easier to understand without having to double and triple check.
So, what's up with the "pyrotechnic" disconnect? The search goes on...


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_So, what's up with the "pyrotechnic" disconnect? 

That's what could possibly happen if this switch wasn't there. If a spark hit some leaking fuel, you could have a "pyrotechnic disconnect" from living








Also, I don't know how I feel about an explosion under my butt, so I'm kinda glad to hear it's not a pyro.
(Sorry, I'm goofy!)
I'm assuming it's some sort of inertial switch, so if the vehicle makes a strong sudden movement it opens the switch. At least it seems resettable, so long as there's no short on the wiring in the starter loop. 
Matt


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_Sure wish the docs were easier to understand without having to double and triple check.

VW memo written in the original German. "Revision 1 of the manual contains repeated inaccuracies and inconsistencies in the information presented"
VW memo translated to English. "Information in the Revision 1 manual is presented in a repeatedly consistent manner."

The documentation can sometimes do this the the technicians.







and


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

So, now not only are my family jewels exposed to magnetic radiation form the battery, but also to an explosive charge device....aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggg!!
Cy


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Cy,
You always have a way of just bringing it down to the bottom line!!


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_So, now not only are my family jewels exposed to magnetic radiation form the battery, but also to an explosive charge device....aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggg!!
Cy

Cy, don't worry. It is part of the James Bond Package.
The sunroof retracts, and the seat is rocketed upwards.
You watch the crash below as the parachute deploys.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
...
VW memo translated to English. "Information in the Revision 1 manual is presented in a repeatedly consistent manner."
...


Brilliant! The information is totally * consistent * in its * inconsistency*.
This (or some such thing) is going to be my new signature.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (****us)*

Here's the thing, though.
The OP said the electronics were working fine. If a battery cutoff had been triggered (airbag or not), the electrical system would be disabled, yes? If this is the case, then why are the electronics working? 
Methinks something else is afoot...
Unless, of course, the pyro charge/switch only disconnects the starter and nothing else...


_Modified by chrisj428 at 5:08 PM 1-9-2007_


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Here's the thing, though.
The OP said the electronics were working fine. If a battery cutoff had been triggered (airbag or not), the electrical system would be disabled, yes? If this is the case, then why are the electronics working? 
_Modified by chrisj428 at 5:08 PM 1-9-2007_

That's correct, my electronics is working fine, except the starter. The car is at the body shop, I will post if and when they figure this out.....
The truck that hit me had lots of damage to the front-end, it had to be towed for reasons much more severe than the fuel pump cut off. The driver was taken to a hospital, he was at fault, I have no idea why he was not breaking. I must say i was very impressed how Treg survived the accident and helped us to stay alive.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Unless, of course, the pyro charge/switch only disconnects the starter and nothing else..

>Recognition of isolation
>
>If the battery has been isolated, a white cover
>will be seen in the sight-glass instead of a copper
>winding. The relay should then be reset using the
>reset switch, otherwise starting the engine will not
>be possible.
That is the way I read it. E74 disconnects the starter circuit.
It would do this since the large cable that runs to the starter could 
carry enough current to cause catastrophic battery failure if it was 
shorted out in a collision.
The rest of the vehicle should still get power even if E74 has 
disconnected the starter. 
>Before resetting, the starter lead must be 
>checked for short circuits.
I believe that references to a "pyro" charge was a mistranslation 
from the airbag control module deploying the airbags.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (treg4574)*

Under the drive side seat, the little circle yellow button. Thats the battery disconnect switch. Press it in and see if it starts. Did you say the airbags deployed? if so than the airbag module is problably cutting off power to start the car.


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (Slimjimmn)*

The body shop mechanic followed your advises, and tried resetting, but the car still did not start. They had to hook up a computer and basically bypass the airbags, only after that the car started. The air bags did not deploy, but they are replacing the seat belt mechanisms. 
After learning all this I have one said scenario:
Imagine you are offroading in the woods far from modern civilization and computers, cell phone is out of range, enough food and water for 2 days. You accidentally back into a tree--minor impact to the back-end, but enough to trigger the fuel pump cut off. Imagine your treg is otherwise perfectly operational, but will not start even after the reset--same what happen to me above. How in the world are you going to deal with this? I understand the absolute necessity of the fuel pump and the starter cut off, but simple reset should be the only requirement, otherwise every treg owner has to pretty much carry a laptop and become somewhat of a technician. Common, this is supposed to be an off-road vehicle--I should not have needed a tow truck in the accident above. Again i was very impressed how rigid the treg is which helped us to walk away without a scratch, but not being able to even move my car off the road after a rear-end accident is very disappointing. The only wiring that was affected was for the hitch, even all the lights work.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naumovs* »_Imagine you are offroading in the woods far from modern civilization

*never offroad alone*


----------



## naumovs (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (sciencegeek)*

OK, you are visiting your remote cabin in Montana


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Treg will not start after rear end accident, please help.... (naumovs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *naumovs* »_The body shop mechanic followed your advises, and tried resetting, but the car still did not start. They had to hook up a computer and basically bypass the airbags, only after that the car started. The air bags did not deploy, but they are replacing the seat belt mechanisms.

A little more searching came up with this on the Ross-Tech Site.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c...ml#15 
_
Important Note: Please do NOT run Output Tests (function 03) on your Airbag Controller!
No, it won't deploy your airbags. But it MAY render the vehicle undrivable. Running Output Tests is supposed to make the airbag controller generate a simulated crash signal to the rest of the systems in the vehicle so that unlocks itself and shuts various things OFF. Unfortunately, one of the things it shuts off in the Touareg is the power supply to the Engine Control Module. Two things are needed (confirmed by a dealer tech who was brave enough to run Output Tests on an Airbag Module):
1. Clear "Crash Data" code from the DTC Screen in 25 - Immobilizer.

2. Reset the yellow Circuit breaker under driver's seat. The circuit breaker should be yellow and should be visible/accessible if you remove the carpeted "step" trim panel at the front of the seat (an operation requiring some dexterity, but no tools).
Beginning with Beta 310.0, VAG-COM will pop up a warning if you try to run Output Tests on the Airbag Controller.
_
The touareg computer reset could be done from a dealers computer <or> from a laptop running the vag-com software.


----------

